
Ask HN: Google offered 70k USD per year for L4 (outside USA). Why is it so low? - throwawayball
I am in Taiwan and months ago I rejected an offer from Google. The reason is the total package of 70K USD seems low for a job grade of L4.<p>I understand the salary varies depends on geography but 70K is like one third payment Google US employees earn. Not to mention Google Taiwan has its office in Taipei 101 and Taipei is one of the world&#x27;s most expensive cities. Like house price, Taipei’s house price-to-income ratio is 15.5 now. A old apartment (~1000 sq. ft) without elevator can cost you 1 million USD. The affordability is just low with that salary.<p>I went through 5 rounds in on-site interview like others and expected a Google-league package but was suprised the recruiter insinulated that Google would only provide like 10% increase of candidate&#x27;s current salary.<p>I would like to know is the situation similar outside US?
======
keiferski
I don’t work for Google and don’t claim to understand their reasoning, but the
cost of living in Taipei is nowhere close to San Francisco or the valley.
Realistically it’s half or two thirds less expensive. Ultimately if you want
to earn US salaries, you’ll probably need to be in the US.

[https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/compare_cities.jsp?cou...](https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/compare_cities.jsp?country1=United+States&country2=Taiwan&city1=San+Francisco%2C+CA&city2=Taipei)

~~~
throwawayball
I was not talking about San Francisco or bay area but US. I have some friends
working for Google and they earn 2x0K in Pennsylvania and Texas.

I do not dare to dream to earn same amount of money like US employees but just
wonder why it is so low like one third. Does anyone know the secret formula to
estimate local pay?

And years ago I finished my Master degree in US and went back to Taiwan
because of family. I do not want to live in US.

------
seattle_spring
A quick look at condos for sale in Taipei show that they can be had for less
than $150k. I know they're not in desirable areas, but note that literally the
cheapest condo in all of SF right now is a studio at about $300k, only
available to low income earners.

~~~
throwawayball
I can buy a condo just for $150K in Taipei city? Please provide the source and
I will buy it with cash for investiment :)

------
badpun
Google is a rational company, and pays as little as it can, provided it still
attracts people they're interested in. For example, Warsaw Googlers earn less
than half of SV ones make.

~~~
throwawayball
Thank for the information. Very appreciated!

------
gesman
Google knows that people will take cut in salary to add a line to their
resumes that will keep giving to their whole career forward.

